# Toshiba 50H71 convergnence issues



## 73gitane (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi,

Convergence recently went on my TV so I ordered a repair kit from TVRepairworld that included two IC's and the resistors. Works much better now but there is still a problem with blue. I can move blue horizontally in the convergence menu but not vertically. There is major pincushion and lots of blue shadow on the perimeter of the screen. Not too bad in center area. I have checked all fuses to be good.

I'm afraid I may have a bad IC. Any suggestions? I only have a DMM to work with.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Please read the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the DIY Repair forum VERY carefully.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for.../5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html

You likely have a bad connection or a bad IC. Bad connections are very common in these sets.


----------



## 73gitane (Jul 14, 2012)

lcaillo said:


> Please read the first ten posts of the convergence repair sticky in the DIY Repair forum VERY carefully.
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-repair-maintenance/5600-crt-based-rptv-convergence-repairs.html
> 
> You likely have a bad connection or a bad IC. Bad connections are very common in these sets.


That's a ton of good info! I'll try to digest it all. I'll check to see if I created any bad connections. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may not have created them. You may also have cracked some by moving the boards. These boards have lots of marginal joints on them.


----------

